# hunting pics



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

here are a couple of my antelope pics. buck from `97








shoot from parked car. legal for disabled hunters in Nevada


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work, got anymore pictures?


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

all my hunting pictures, including deer, antelope, sheep, and Spanish goat will be on a website link ASAP. for now here are a couple deer pics
















brother Josh`s first antelope






















josh`s big deer









i will post some sheep pics as soon as i can


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great pics! I love the antelope pics the best b'self, but they all look like they where great hunts.


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

here`s a link to another post that has all my pictures so far, still more to come when i can scan my prints onto the computer.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=


----------

